# Zfelix Forsale/Auction Thread



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres My First Item This WIll be AN Auction Prices Will Not Include shipping but winning bidder must pay for shipping and must pay the full amount by 2 weeks after the end of the bidd if not payed the car or whatever im autcioning off will go back up for sale 


FIRST ITEM!!!

1964 impala kit this car was built then tore down have majority of the parts for it if there is something missing u can hit me up and im sure its laying around here somewhere lol but yes i belive its a complete kit (besides an engine block) and im pre painting it for whoever buys it the color is a midnight blue body with a patterned out roof (byfar the nicest roof i done) the roof will be candyed over and the body will be cleared the belly and frame will also be painted to match the car ad everything else will be either sealed with primer or painted with duplicolor chrome if you have any questions please ask :biggrin:

the roof is based with the midnight blue then shot with primer then shot with a gloss red then the rainbow flake was applyed over the red and this weekend i will candy it all and clear it 

Let The Pics Speak For Them Selfs :cheesy:


























































STARTING THE BID OUT AT $10.00???? :dunno: 


havnt found out a ending date for this auction yet but i will keep you posted on the progress on the paint and when the auction ends 

Happy Bidding :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I Just Checked The Kit And Its Complete Minus The Engine Block And The Dash and The Belly But Im Sure I Have A Dash Laying Around Here Somewhere but yeah its a badass paint job if i didnt need the $ i would keep it LOL i'll have pics of the stuff that goes to the kit 


Oh And Not To Mention The Belly Is Shaved On This Car


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

ill go first :biggrin: 
20.00


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I Found The Dash :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

$25.00


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

once the car is done with painting i will figure out the ending date for this auction THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so far highest bid is 25.00


it should go for higher yall........


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 17 2007, 08:09 PM~7927430
> *:thumbsup:
> *


look familiar bro? :cheesy: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i'll bid$40.00


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 17 2007, 08:14 PM~7927187
> *so far highest bid is 25.00
> it should go for higher yall........
> *


Instead of pointing out the obvious an hour after the auction started why don't you place a bid and make it go up like you so felt the need to point out!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 17 2007, 08:16 PM~7927483
> *look familiar bro? :cheesy: LOL :biggrin:
> *



that that blue one?? :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 17 2007, 09:28 PM~7927993
> *that that blue one??  :0
> *



YES SIR!!!!! :biggrin: I Fell In Love With The Color LOL I Had To Put The Car Away Cause Im Gettin Upset Cause This I The Nicest Roof I Done Before Its Nicer Than The Roof On My 62


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 17 2007, 09:32 PM~7928028
> *YES SIR!!!!! :biggrin: I Fell In Love With The Color LOL I Had To Put The Car Away Cause Im Gettin Upset Cause This I The Nicest Roof I Done Before Its Nicer Than The Roof On My 62
> *



Nice homie!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

so what's under the tape now? just blue base? could we have the option to finish the paint ourselves?

i'll bid 30


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 18 2007, 04:18 AM~7929076
> *so what's under the tape now? just blue base? could we have the option to finish the paint ourselves?
> 
> i'll bid 30
> *



just the dark blue base is under the tape and if u wanted to finish it i would but the highest bid is at $40 so i gotta take me money and run LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

MAN THAT RAINBOW FLAKE LOOKS KLEAN


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@May 18 2007, 12:14 PM~7931254
> *MAN THAT RAINBOW FLAKE LOOKS KLEAN
> 
> 
> ...



hell yeah it does thanks again for that beto :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 18 2007, 09:17 AM~7929543
> *just the dark blue base is under the tape and if u wanted to finish it i would but the highest bid is at $40 so i gotta take me money and run LOL! :biggrin:
> *


he must have edited it after i posted, lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Video Maybe Tonight Of The Flaked Roof With The Tape Off Of It :biggrin: gonna go primer the frame right now  thinkin about patterning out the frame just not sure if i have enough flake to do it all :dunno:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 18 2007, 04:18 AM~7929076
> *so what's under the tape now? just blue base? could we have the option to finish the paint ourselves?
> 
> i'll bid 30
> *



how u gonna bid $30 when i already had a $40 bid on it! :biggrin: post#12 homie!

scroll up.....you'll see!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@May 18 2007, 03:18 PM~7931635
> *how u gonna bid $30 when i already had a $40 bid on it! :biggrin: post#12 homie!
> 
> scroll up.....you'll see!!!!!!!!!
> *


you edited that shit after i posted, stop lyin!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@May 18 2007, 01:24 PM~7931681
> *you edited that shit after i posted, stop lyin!!  :biggrin:
> *



NOPE I POSTED MY PRICE LASTNITE :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

The Bodys Color Sanded And The Roof is Waiting For Some Candy :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Zack this is SICK!!!! Wish I had to cash cause I'd get this. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@May 18 2007, 02:02 PM~7931906
> *Damn Zack this is SICK!!!!  Wish I had to cash cause I'd get this.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro im just tryin to get these kits outta here so my workspace dont get anymore cluttered up so whats a better way then patterning them up and selling them im making room and all the money id gonna go towards building so it works out but thanks alot bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

NICE!! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Zack, what flake is that??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

viberance rainbow flake the stuff beto uses ima have to buy me a jar im in love with it :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

so you air brushed it then??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

nope i just spinkled it on wet paint and it came out straight as hell and cleared over it and it looks fine now gonna look a million times better with candy


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

seriously.......wow, I'm gonna have to try that sometime. looks sick.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

wheres that silver, blue and fireball flake at? still got that shit laying around?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 18 2007, 10:43 PM~7934760
> *wheres that silver, blue and fireball flake at?  still got that shit laying around?
> *



i still have the silver one the blue one and alotta the red one i still have a lil bit of the rainbow flake but i been thinkin about flaking out the frame


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 18 2007, 10:47 PM~7934784
> *i still have the silver one the blue one and alotta the red one i still have a lil bit of the rainbow flake but i been thinkin about flaking out the frame
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: save some of that shit for my rides. LOL. 



COME ONE NOW, WHO ELSE WANTS TO BID ON THIS BADASS 64! Getting a paint job like this else where would be 100-150$ range.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 18 2007, 10:56 PM~7934834
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  save some of that shit for my rides.  LOL.
> COME ONE NOW,  WHO ELSE WANTS TO BID ON THIS BADASS 64!  Getting a paint job like this else where would be 100-150 range.
> *



blue flakes going on the 59 i may use the silver flake for it also  and theres enough redflake to flake a whole car still so hurry and send me that elco LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 18 2007, 10:59 PM~7934848
> *blue flakes going on the 59 i may use the silver flake for it also  and theres enough redflake to flake a whole car still so hurry and send me that elco LOL
> *



:0 :0 :0 damn fool. You want all my models. :biggrin: LS elco with a Zfelix paint job! :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good,but i have a good idea for a paint job for a couple models of mine on the stacks...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 20 2007, 09:48 PM~7944859
> *ttt
> *



:0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 20 2007, 10:02 PM~7944986
> *:0  :0
> *



I flaked the frame last night pics coming soon  gonna finish the belly tomarrow and post pics of what it looks like shaved


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

that looks good homie!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn, I wanna bid on that myself. and its my kit. :biggrin: :biggrin: Shits tight bro!! Keep it up. 


I'm going to send you a mail box here in a few weeks. What can you do with that? :cheesy: Need one for my new house.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 21 2007, 09:55 PM~7953135
> *Damn,  I wanna bid on that myself.  and its my kit.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Shits tight bro!!  Keep it up.
> I'm going to send you a mail box here in a few weeks.  What can you do with that?    :cheesy:  Need one for my new house.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 im decorating my bathroom with some patterns


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 21 2007, 10:06 PM~7953226
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 im decorating my bathroom with some patterns
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that roof looks badass felix :thumbsup:


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

:worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

40$ bid so far! Come on guys. Lets get this higher! The kit itself is worth half of that. Not counting all the work into this. Lets help lil homie out and get this to about 75-100$


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Zach, you just keep getting better & better with everyone of these you do!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 21 2007, 09:52 PM~7953110
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fuckin butter uffin:

you havent polished that yet have yoU? :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

$45 and I'm local... I'll pick up :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@May 22 2007, 09:51 AM~7955362
> *fuckin butter uffin:
> 
> you havent polished that yet have yoU? :0
> *


not yet it only has 1 coat of clear just to seal the candy


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

What else you got for sale, Zach? I been really following the model threads lately, but dont have the know how just yet to actually put one together :happysad:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I UP MY BID.....$46.01


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

$46.02


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@May 22 2007, 11:47 AM~7956007
> *What else you got for sale, Zach? I been really following the model threads lately, but dont have the know how just yet to actually put one together :happysad:
> *


i gotta brand new 55 cameo bomb truck kit that im patterning out ( Black, Silver, Gray ) that ima sell after this and then i have a 57 rag kit that ima paint it just needs a convertible boot and a front bumper i have the bumper that came with the kit but it needs to be replated then ima be painting a few more 64's and 63's


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT shes color sanded


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

$46.02 Highest Bid :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

she's B-E-A-UTIFUL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 12:51 PM~7956455
> *i gotta brand new 55 cameo bomb truck kit that im patterning out ( Black, Silver, Gray ) that ima sell after this and then i have a 57 rag kit that ima paint it just needs a convertible boot and a front bumper i have the bumper that came with the kit but it needs to be replated then ima be painting a few more 64's and 63's
> *


And a 50's chevy stepside, 2 63's and 1 64  what ever else I can find. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hopefully These Will Catch Sumones Eye :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 22 2007, 02:29 PM~7957555
> *$46.02 Highest Bid :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> *


 :0 Oh shit, thats me :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

$46.50


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THIS AUCTION END's JUNE 9th!!!!!!!! At Midnight West Coast Time Then I Will Put Up The Next Patterned Kit I Been Working On


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 23 2007, 05:23 PM~7965669
> *THIS AUCTION END's JUNE 9th!!!!!!!! At Midnight West Coast Time Then I Will Put Up The Next Patterned Kit I Been Working On
> *


 :tears: :tears: not my 59. :biggrin: 

bump for ya.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

do 50 cent increments, this 2 cent stuff is getting old


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 23 2007, 10:30 PM~7967821
> *do 50 cent increments, this 2 cent stuff is getting old
> *



fuck that, do 5$ increments. comeon ballers. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@May 23 2007, 07:30 PM~7967821
> *do 50 cent increments, this 2 cent stuff is getting old
> *


x2 should be a rule in all our auctions....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@May 30 2007, 12:47 PM~8008330
> *TTT :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

this ends tomarrow at midnight!!!!! the frame is done the side trim on the body is foiled and the body is color sanded so is the hood and trunk and the undies are based post pics tomarrow my comps broken so im not gonna be on as usual but i'll be on every now and then to check up on shit


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOWRIDERMODELS FOR $46.50 + Shipping :biggrin: PM ME TO CLAIM IT 


And Thanks Alot Everyone Who Posted In My Topic :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Swapmeet !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2007, 11:27 AM~8097101
> *Swapmeet !
> *



La Pulga... :dunno: ?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

Whats a La Pulga


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DONE

Congrats To Marky Mark :biggrin:  

































































Next item Is Coming Soon to An Auction Near you :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

lucky guy....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks sick homie!! :0 :0 :0 Can't wait to see whats next. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2007, 08:09 PM~8151420
> *looks sick homie!!  :0  :0  :0    Can't wait to see whats next.  :cheesy:
> *



looks like a totally differnt car huh bro LOL :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 21 2007, 08:58 PM~8151782
> *looks like a totally differnt car huh bro LOL :biggrin:
> *



hell yea it does. Shits tight!! Whats next?? :cheesy: Get that stand yet?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jun 21 2007, 09:02 PM~8151799
> *hell yea it does.  Shits tight!!    Whats next??  :cheesy:    Get that stand yet?
> *



yeah i got the stand i thanked u in my models topic lol i love it i been using it for everything and im not sure whats next probly the cameo or a 63 impala :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jun 21 2007, 09:09 PM~8151841
> *yeah i got the stand i thanked u in my models topic lol i love it i been using it for everything and im not sure whats next probly the cameo or a 63 impala :biggrin:
> *



I still need to find the hood to the baby blue one? Do the cameo. :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Really hate To Do This but I Really Need The Cash ASAP!!!


1960 Chevy Sedan Delivery Resin body i Cleaned Up most Of The Flash but There is Stilll A Few places That need To be smoothed out on the inside 

Needs Revell Lowrider 1960 Impala Kit To Finish


































































BEST OFFER!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'll give you that if u paint it too.... pm me if ya wanna negotiate....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 06:32 PM~8421134
> *i'll give you that if u paint it too.... pm me if ya wanna negotiate....
> *


paint would cost way more than 35 bucks 


35 shipped is a good price 25.00 for the resin body and 10 for priority shipping


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

i'm not tryin to lowball.... those bodies don't cost that much homie....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 06:39 PM~8421186
> *i'm not tryin to lowball.... those bodies don't cost that much homie....
> *



Im Going By Prices i Told They Were Worth????


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1960-Chevy-Impala-Seda...5QQcmdZViewItem

this seller always has them....


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sorry homie..... but if u wanna go that price painted i'll bite.... won't take 3 whole cans to do it....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THIS IS UP FOR AUCTION

$20.00</span>



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Auction Ends on August 12th


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

nice lincoln..... pm me bout the 60 man...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 29 2007, 06:45 PM~8421220
> *sorry homie..... but if u wanna go that price painted i'll bite.... won't take 3 whole cans to do it....
> *



Shit i Thought I Was Told it was Sold for 20 opps Well 




BEST OFFER FOR THE 1960 Sedan!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

60 sedan is sold!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 

Started The Striping


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin sick man.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks my lighting sucks but this car sparkles like a mofo!! and once i put the clear on it and buff it out u will have a nice show paint job this biotch would look Mean With Some Blue And Chrome 13x7's with the front locked up and the ass in the weeds :0 :0 :0


COme On People The Car Is Saying " Buy Me, Build Me, Show Me!!!! " 

LOL :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOOK HOW GANGSTER THIS BIOTCH LOOKS!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 08:46 PM~8422244
> *LOOK HOW GANGSTER THIS BIOTCH LOOKS!!
> 
> 
> ...



$25.00 SHIPPED


What Can I Say I Need the Cash :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

how much?  :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

$25 shipped for a complete pre painted kit!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 11:01 PM~8423210
> *$25 shipped for a complete pre painted kit!
> *




damn someone hop on this. :0 :0 for that price I might buy it back. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

65 LINC!!!!!! SOLD!! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I Really Could Use The Cash So The Bidding On This Starts At 20$ and i will post further info on when the auction ends!!!

THANK YOU AND HAPPY BIDDING!!























































Will Post Sunlight Pics TOmarrow And Pics Of The Body After It Is Pattern'd Out Its In Base Coat Right Now!!!


THANK YOU FOR LOOKING


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

BTW THIS CAR WOULD LOOK SICK WITH CRAIGERS OR TRU SPOKES!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

AND I FORGOT TO MENTION THE CAR HAS A HOLLYWOOD TOP!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I bid 25


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres pics of the body while im laying out the patterns so u can get a good feel for it this car is gonna be a nice one when its finished!!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Im really feelin this car :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 awwwwww shit homie!!!! that hood is bad as hell son!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THANKS HOMIES

Just Need Some MORE Pocket Change :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 11:06 PM~9086848
> *THANKS HOMIES
> 
> Just Need Some MORE Pocket Change :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 

fuck pocket change, sell Cloud Nyne and get some paper. :0 :0 JK, don't do it. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: dont give me any ideas i just cleaned that fucker today to :0 LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 11:08 PM~9086865
> *:roflmao: dont give me any ideas i just cleaned that fucker today to :0 LOL
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 

you can but then you'd have to just paint another one. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 11:10 PM~9086872
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you can but then you'd have to just paint another one.    :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :nono: i gotta finish what i got started now DONT FORGET ABOUT THE OG MINT Green 60 WITH THE CANDY PATTERNED OUT TRUNK AND ROOF :0

OH AND BTW THE CUTTYS GOING ON HERE AFTER THE GLASSHOUSE GETS SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 11:11 PM~9086881
> *:roflmao: :nono: i gotta finish what i got started now DONT FORGET ABOUT THE OG MINT Green 60 WITH THE CANDY PATTERNED OUT TRUNK AND ROOF :0
> 
> OH AND BTW THE CUTTYS GOING ON HERE AFTER THE GLASSHOUSE GETS SOLD :biggrin:
> *




thought you stripped the paint on it? :0 
You know how bad I want that. :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 11:13 PM~9086890
> *thought you stripped it?      :0
> You know how bad I want that.    :biggrin:    :cheesy:
> *




NOPE i never striped it 

I PINSTRIPED IT lol

but the side patterns are gonna get taken off and the sides are just gonna be black BUT!

the hood and trunk have those new fade patterns :biggrin:

ima do work on that one tomarrow


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 10:02 PM~9086489
> *I Really Could Use The Cash So The Bidding On This Starts At 20$ and i will post further info on when the auction ends!!!
> 
> THANK YOU AND HAPPY BIDDING!!
> ...




EL RAFA GOTS 25 ON IT ANY MORE BIDDERS :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Oct 25 2007, 10:02 PM~9086489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0 :0 :0 :0 10 bucks? :cheesy: 





















more than the og starting bid? :biggrin: I got $30 on it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

whens BiggC's caddy going on the auction block? :0 :0 :0 




naw, but I do need to send that 5th for it tho.  I'll do that tomm.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 11:25 PM~9086965
> *whens BiggC's caddy going on the auction block?    :0  :0  :0
> naw,  but I do need to send that 5th for it tho.      I'll do that tomm.
> *


right after the cutty 


:roflmao: JK chris!!

u dont NEED to send anything its all on u if it makes it it makes it 

I NEED TO HOOK UP WITH JOE AND GET ME SOME OF THOSE RIMS THOUGH :0 LOL

hey if u really want the cutty and wanna save the bullshit auction time PM me a price :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 11:30 PM~9086991
> *right after the cutty
> :roflmao: JK chris!!
> 
> ...




naw, I'll send it. Got something else to send too? They've been in the truck and I haven't drove it for a few weeks, so they are out of sight, out of mind.  

Get more wheels, then you'll have a spare for the 5th. 



and PM sent. :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 11:32 PM~9087008
> *naw,  I'll send it.  Got something else to send too?    They've been in the truck and I haven't drove it for a few weeks,    so they are out of sight,  out of mind.
> 
> Get more wheels,  then you'll have  a spare for the 5th.
> ...



:0 :0 What Could It Be :dunno: :roflmao:


Yeah 10-4 on that bro i need to get these cars outta here so new buissness can come on through :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 11:34 PM~9087015
> *:0 :0 What Could It Be :dunno: :roflmao:
> Yeah 10-4 on that bro i need to get these cars outta here so new buissness can come on through :0 :biggrin:
> *




dude, I seriously don't remember what it was? oh, its that resin ls rear bumper to go with the clip I sent. I think thats it.  



new bidness is good. :cheesy:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Give me a few weeks, Zack, and ill have some pocket change and business for you  Im also going to need you to clear up some space to make me a model :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 11:38 PM~9087035
> *dude,  I seriously don't remember what it was?    oh,  its that resin ls rear bumper to go with the clip I sent.    I think thats it.
> new bidness is good.  :cheesy:
> *




:0 :0 :0 

i can predict a patterned out monte carlos LS for sale in the future LOL

:biggrin:



New Bidness Is Great!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 25 2007, 11:39 PM~9087039
> *Give me a few weeks, Zack, and ill have some pocket change and business for you    Im also going to need you to clear up some space to make me a model  :0
> *



Sounds Good Bro U Get A New car Yet????


From The Looks Of It Ima Be Pinstriping Big Marc's Caddy Pretty Soon :biggrin:


And Money Talks On The Model WEY!! LOL


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 10:42 PM~9087051
> *Sounds Good Bro U Get A New car Yet????
> From The Looks Of It Ima Be Pinstriping Big Marc's Caddy Pretty Soon :biggrin:
> And Money Talks On The Model WEY!! LOL
> *


YES... I HAVE A NEW CAR IN THE WORKS SHOULD BE OUT IN THE STREETS REAL SOON


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 26 2007, 12:00 AM~9087117
> *YES... I HAVE A NEW CAR IN THE WORKS SHOULD BE OUT IN THE STREETS REAL SOON
> *



 PM me What It Is :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 10:02 PM~9086489
> *I Really Could Use The Cash So The Bidding On This Starts At 20$ and i will post further info on when the auction ends!!!
> 
> THANK YOU AND HAPPY BIDDING!!
> ...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 10:56 PM~9086791
> *heres pics of the body while im laying out the patterns so u can get a good feel for it this car is gonna be a nice one when its finished!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I got 35 on it :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the patterns on the body came out SICK!!!!!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn.... i wish i had extra cash right now....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

wait till u see it with the pinstriping :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 26 2007, 02:09 PM~9091528
> *wait till u see it with the pinstriping :0
> *


thats just wrong homie.... u killin me.... :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 26 2007, 05:09 PM~9091528
> *wait till u see it with the pinstriping :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 





RO, its only at 35$. You can bump that. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

not right now....  wifey gonna be in between jobs starting next week.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Oct 26 2007, 05:32 PM~9091664
> *not right now....    wifey gonna be in between jobs starting next week.....
> *




thats next week, this is this week. lol. This is not just a model its an investment. :0 :0 :0 Like money in the bank. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Gonna Bust Out The Airbrush And Spray Some Candy Oriental Blue Fades Right Now :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

if u guys cant tell from the pics the paint on this car changes colors from blue to purple :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

SICK!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I GOT 42.50 ON IT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 




42.50 is the high bid. This cars worth more then that, come on and help the homie out. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i candyed the pinstripes so they have more of a blue tint to them now

and im thinking of redoing the pinstripe on the roof :biggrin:

more pics problly tomarrow


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

AND the whole roof is getting repainted

IM EITHER GOING LACE OR FAN PATTERNS IM UNDECIDED RIGHT NOW ALL I KNOW IS THIS CAR IS GONNA BE STRAIGHT UP 70'S STYLE!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

ZACH YOU KNOW THE WAY IT GOES...."PICS OR DIDN'T HAPPEN"


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the roof is in primer gonna put it in base tomarrow and figure out what i wanna do with it

The Car Itself is Color Sanded And As U Can See I Put The Candy Oriental Blue Over The Baby Blue Pinstripes so now it has a better tint to it so it flows better


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Doing Fans Like This And The Whole Roof


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HANDLE IT HOMIE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I HAVE A BRAND NEW 62 RAG KIT i only opend it cause i was gonna paint it but decided not to everything is there

15 shipped!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT need the money!!! 

BOUT TO GET A EURO CUTTY SOON NEED THE EXTRA CASH!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I NEED MONEY!!! :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 27 2007, 09:50 PM~9098145
> *I HAVE A BRAND NEW 62 RAG KIT i only opend it cause i was gonna paint it but decided not to everything is there
> 
> 15 shipped!!!
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT FOR TWILIGHT ZONE!!

DIDNT DO THE FAN SHADES BUT I DID FADES ON THE ROOF :0

pics soon


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 17 2007, 07:14 PM~7927187
> *so far highest bid is 25.00
> it should go for higher yall........
> *



why don't you do something about that?

:uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

42.50 is the highest bid so far heres new pics of it























































the roof is getting a few more tape shades just waiting for the clear to dry so i can mask it off and spray another pavo purple shade and a lapis blue shade


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

COME ON HELP A BROTHER OUT :happysad:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

45.00 Homie


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

50.00 IF IT COMES WITH THE REST OF THE PARTS


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 20 2007, 08:23 PM~9270249
> *50.00 IF IT COMES WITH THE REST OF THE PARTS
> *



:yes:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

WHEN DOES THE AUCTION END


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Nov 20 2007, 11:05 PM~9271379
> *WHEN DOES THE AUCTION END
> *



i'll let it run till next monday


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



come to think about it, I owe you 45$?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 20 2007, 11:34 PM~9271555
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> come to think about it,  I owe you 45$?
> *




:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 20 2007, 11:39 PM~9271589
> *:0 :biggrin:
> *



be in the mail tomm. Forgot all about it.  Maybe alittle extra for the wait. :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn Zach, that shit looks clean as hell.. if u keep going at it i see you going somewhere on 1:1 cars in the future.. you got an eye to detail in painting :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that coprice is tight homeboy!!! :0


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey zack
tried to pm you . your inbox is full ?????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i cleaned it out


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

This Paint Job Is Well Worth More Than 50 Alone And The Kit unpainted is 15 so come on guys lets get a few more bids in before monday


AND U HAVE MY WORD THAT THIS CAR IS A MILLION TIMES BETTER LOOKIN IN PERSON PM VEGAS BVLD IF U DONT BELIVE ME :0

all these detailed pics and my camera still cannot truely show all the shades patterns and color changes :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

help little homie out.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

MAYBE ITS ME BUT THE PAINT LOOKS REALLY "DRY". HOW MUCH CLEAR DID YOU SPRAY?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Nov 21 2007, 04:21 PM~9276506
> *MAYBE ITS ME BUT THE PAINT LOOKS REALLY "DRY". HOW MUCH CLEAR DID YOU SPRAY?
> *



color sanded


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ok i cleared it tomarrow i just need to color sand a few spots and reclear and it will be ready to get sent off TTT for more bids on this beautiful glass house!!


















































































the pearl really pops and the shades and fades and pearls really set this car off u cant figure what the main color of the car is cause it changes from purple to blue to burple alot i love it!! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

standin out now..


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 22 2007, 01:15 PM~9282723
> *TTT
> *



  




sad


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:tears: being broke is a mother fukker....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 22 2007, 07:07 PM~9283520
> *:tears:  being broke is a mother fukker....
> *



x2 homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 22 2007, 12:42 AM~9280057
> *ok i cleared it tomarrow i just need to color sand a few spots and reclear and it will be ready to get sent off TTT for more bids on this beautiful glass house!!
> 
> 
> ...



TTT

Come On People The Bid Is At $50.00 Any More Offers


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Is that the one you took to Marc's house? Those pics don't do the work justice.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 24 2007, 11:19 AM~9293945
> *Is that the one you took to Marc's house? Those pics don't do the work justice.
> *



yes sir :biggrin:


and i know there are so many diffrant colors on this car my camera cant capture them all


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

well the bid is back down to 45.00 for el rafa cause saul backed down with the 50


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

65 felix hit me up if you want 65dollars


----------



## Twisted_Dreams (Nov 21, 2007)

hey that 65 dolars is for that blue one i think its a caprice the blue paqttern one ok


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Twisted_Dreams_@Nov 24 2007, 02:15 PM~9294797
> *hey that 65 dolars is for that blue one i think its a caprice the blue paqttern one ok
> *



HIGHEST BID SO FAR IS AT $65.00


BID ENDS MONDAY


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 24 2007, 01:33 PM~9294598
> *well the bid is back down to 45.00 for el rafa cause saul backed down with the 50
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 this ends midnight west coast time GET YOUR BIDS IN!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

SOLD TO TWISTED DREAMS!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 26 2007, 04:18 PM~9309979
> *SOLD TO TWISTED DREAMS!
> *



Still Havnt Received any payment :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 20 2007, 12:37 PM~9493072
> *Still Havnt Received any payment :uh:
> *



:0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i still have the blue patterned out glasshouse!! 70 shipped to your door!!!!

TTT!!!!


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 15 2008, 04:15 AM~9698887
> *i still have the blue patterned out glasshouse!! 70 shipped to your door!!!!
> 
> TTT!!!!
> *




that sucks homie. 

Lets see some outdoor pics. :0 :0


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 15 2008, 03:15 AM~9698887
> *i still have the blue patterned out glasshouse!! 70 shipped to your door!!!!
> 
> TTT!!!!
> *


TAKING TRADES OR PARTIAL TRADES AND CASH?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what cha got????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

60$ shipped

help me out fellas! i need money to get more HVLP paint guns :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 18 2008, 04:11 AM~9725260
> *60$ shipped
> 
> help me out fellas! i need money to get more HVLP paint guns :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

If I had the paper man I get it in a heart beat. 

Come on homies someone buy this bad ass car.


























:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

outside pics.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

uploading pics and video right now


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 30 2008, 09:55 AM~9821022
> *uploading pics and video right now
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Kick ass!! I gotta get on what we talked about a while back... I need of of these paint jobs! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

no doubt i been puttin work on cars that are almost finished to get them out
and this one im done with all the paint work so its just collecting dust  im tryin to get rid of it and a few customer projects cause i gotta mint green 60 impala with a patterned roof and trunk coming out and a butterscotch 58 hard top so someone should hurry and buy this :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that's a nice car felix..good deal for whoever picks this one up. show winner out of the box!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks 1ofakind!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: damn you got skills felix :yes: 

glasshouse looks dope


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass son! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:tears:


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

POTENTIAL BUYERS BEWARE !!!
he might cry for the money but he ain't deliverin the goods !!!
I been waitin 2 months for a model car or my money back from him and he takes his sweet ass time answerin pm's if he even bothers to answer them and promises stuff but dont deliver !!!! 

just wanted to let people know . I dont treat people this way and I wont be treated this way. and I know we are not supposed to air our personal problems on here
but just wanted to let people know.
AND IF YOU HAVE A PROBLEM WITH WHAT I JUST SAID FUCKIN BRING IT !!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by old low&slo_@Jan 31 2008, 02:10 AM~9829507
> *POTENTIAL BUYERS  BEWARE !!!
> he might cry for the money but he ain't deliverin  the goods !!!
> I been waitin 2 months for a model car or my money back  from him and he takes his sweet ass time answerin pm's if he even bothers to answer them  and promises stuff but dont deliver !!!!
> ...



ima dead beat everybody as all of u guys know i didnt go to california for a one month and i havnt been pinstriping and working on real cars ima lagger dont buy from me :uh:
:sarcasim:
and on top of that i already sent this dudes car out lol


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I have never had a problem with zack, good seller, trader!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Jan 31 2008, 04:45 PM~9834074
> *I have never had a problem with zack, good seller, trader!
> *


X2


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

X3 Zacks a good homie to deal with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2008)

I've bought from Zack in the past, and at present he's working on a car for me. While he has been busy lately he does keep me updated by e-mail.


----------

